# AFX Chargers?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How many variations of the AFX Charger bodies were there?
Magnatraction? Non mag? Gplus? How many different colors?

Pics please...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll put together the pics, but right off, here's the list I know of:

Lime Green/Blue #11
Lime Green/Red #11
White/Red #11
Yellow/Red#11
Butterscotch/Red #11
Gold Chrome/Blue Hood/Red #11
Petty Blue/Red/White #43
Orange/White #11 Rebel Flag
Translucent Yellow/White #11 Rebel Flag (Prototype)
Metallic Blue/Yellow #91 (Prototype)
Purple or Peach Chrome (Limited Run)

I think that's all of them.. I have pictures, just need to make them display friendly.

-Paul

Had pics of all but the Chrome Purple/Peach and Lime/Blue #11


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nicely done Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I've always wondered how they picked the numbers to put on the cars. I would prefer no numbers, but why 11? Why 3 on the Camaros? Hmmmm...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they mostly used numbers that were going to be easy to mask for spray painting. numbers with closed areas like 0,6,8,9 were difficult to mask because of the closed "circles". 2,3,5,7 are easy to mask. 4 too under certain circumstances.
now if you are asking about real world cars, I have no idea!
LOL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I once gave my daughter an AW Camaro slot car for her birthday because it was red. When she opened the package she said "I know why you picked this one for me, because the number on the hood is 8 and this is my 8th birthday" Before that moment I had not even noticed the number, I just knew it was red.

I digress,
Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AFX commonly created representations of real race cars. I think the 11s came from this one...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a clear window variation of the white #11 charger...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Were the Rebel Chargers a _set only_ car? Were there different sets that it came in?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Based solely on the 1982 AFX catalog, the Rebel Charger was in the group photo of cars that were available separately, outside of sets.

-Paul


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Rebel charger on the card*

Page 136 of my book THE COMPLETE COLOR GUIDE TO AURORA SLOT CARS shows the rebel charger on the card. It at least came that way.......I had it. Bob Beers


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Below is a picture of most of the Chargers. Bob's book shows pictures of gold plated, and copper plated Chargers with no numbers.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> AFX commonly created representations of real race cars. I think the 11s came from this one...


 
That would be my bet also. :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> AFX commonly created representations of real race cars. I think the 11s came from this one...


AH...Buddy Baker! You are correct sir. Looks to be the origin of the #11. I really miss what used to be the real NASCAR.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> I have a clear window variation of the white #11 charger...


+1 I had the clear window white/black #11 Charger when I was a kid so I had to find another. It seemed hard-to-find at first but I have seen quite a few since. I have a few of them now.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Look at the back of comic books from the period, you may catch an Aurora advertisement that showed Buddy Baker charger racing a number #31 David Pearson?.......It's been awhile. I do clearly remember it mentioned the drivers by name even though Aurora didn't make their exact cars.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what car came in the set with the rebel charger?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't know how many different afx chargers there were, but I do know one thing. The afx chargers are nowhere near as cool as the tjet chargers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I found this pic of a AFX Challenge set.










Are these the cars that came with this set?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Does anyone know what car came in the set with the rebel charger?


Was it the RCMP Police car?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

No, not the RCMP car.
the set I purchased from Canada came with a blue/purple # 3 Camaro.
Tom


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

The RCMP car came in some of the Rebel Challenge sets. The one's I've see had an extra orange label to point out the fact of the set having an RCMP car inside.

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

swamibob said:


> The RCMP car came in some of the Rebel Challenge sets. The one's I've see had an extra orange label to point out the fact of the set having an RCMP car inside.
> 
> Tom


Would that be a set sold only in Canada?


----------

